# Neues X570 Board - SATA Fehler

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, ich habe ein neues TUF GAMING X570-PLUS eingebaut. Beim booten komme ich bis zum LogIn. Danach fährt er PC herunter. 2 Fehlermeldungen sind mir aufgefallen. 

```
TSC found unstable after boot ... Use 'tsc=unstable'
```

 Soll ich das in die grub.cfg anhängen?

Das eigentliche Problem scheint hier zu bestehen:

```
AHCI Controller unavailable
```

Die SATA Configuration im BIOS ist AHCI. Ich kann nur wählen zwischen AHCI und RAID. Die Bootoption acpi=off habe ich schon ausprobiert.lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1480

00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1481

00:01.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1482

00:01.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1483

00:02.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1482

00:03.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1482

00:03.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1483

00:04.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1482

00:05.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1482

00:07.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1482

00:07.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1484

00:08.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1482

00:08.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1484

00:08.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1484

00:08.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1484

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 61)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 51)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1440

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1441

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1442

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1443

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1444

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1445

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1446

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1447

01:00.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57ad

02:03.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57a3

02:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57a3

02:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57a3

02:08.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57a4

02:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57a4

02:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57a4

03:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 26)

06:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1485

06:00.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 149c

06:00.3 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 149c

07:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)

08:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)

09:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti] (rev a1)

09:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

0a:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 148a

0b:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1485

0b:00.1 Encryption controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1486

0b:00.3 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 149c

0b:00.4 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1487

0c:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)

0d:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)
```

Ein Auszug aus dmesg

```
[    2.936637] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    2.937304] kobject: can not set name properly!

[    2.937547] kobject_create_and_add: kobject_add error: -12

[    2.937803] microcode: CPU0: patch_level=0x08701013

[    2.938055] microcode: CPU1: patch_level=0x08701013

[    2.938310] microcode: CPU2: patch_level=0x08701013

[    2.938568] microcode: CPU3: patch_level=0x08701013

[    2.938814] microcode: CPU4: patch_level=0x08701013

[    2.939059] microcode: CPU5: patch_level=0x08701013

[    2.939305] microcode: CPU6: patch_level=0x08701013

[    2.939553] microcode: CPU7: patch_level=0x08701013

[    2.939798] microcode: CPU8: patch_level=0x08701013

[    2.940052] microcode: CPU9: patch_level=0x08701013

[    2.940305] microcode: CPU10: patch_level=0x08701013

[    2.940562] microcode: CPU11: patch_level=0x08701013

[    2.940808] microcode: CPU12: patch_level=0x08701013

[    2.941053] microcode: CPU13: patch_level=0x08701013

[    2.941296] microcode: CPU14: patch_level=0x08701013

[    2.941544] microcode: CPU15: patch_level=0x08701013

[    2.941808] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.01 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    2.942239] AVX2 version of gcm_enc/dec engaged.

[    2.942482] AES CTR mode by8 optimization enabled

[    2.945541] registered taskstats version 1

[    2.945782] Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates

[    2.946041] zswap: loaded using pool lzo/zbud

[    2.946739] Btrfs loaded, crc32c=crc32c-intel

[    2.948911] Key type big_key registered

[    2.950017] Key type encrypted registered

[    2.950832]   Magic number: 12:360:599

[    2.951098] serial8250 serial8250: hash matches

[    2.951431] rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2020-07-16 20:35:29 UTC (1594931729)

[    2.951850] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found

[    2.952091] EDD information not available.

[    3.199444] ata13: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.199864] ata14: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.217399] usb 3-6: new full-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    3.225398] usb 5-3: new full-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    3.345544] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    3.347401] ata1.00: ATA-8: ST3500320AS, SD15, max UDMA/133

[    3.347647] ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    3.349771] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.350450] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500320AS      SD15 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.350646] usb 3-6: config 1 has an invalid interface number: 2 but max is 1

[    3.350647] usb 3-6: config 1 has no interface number 1

[    3.353431] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    3.353432] ata7: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    3.353471] ata8: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    3.353840] ata11: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.353868] ata12: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.354351] ata7.00: ATA-8: WDC WD10EZRX-00A8LB0, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133

[    3.354352] ata7.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    3.354723] ata8.00: ATA-8: TOSHIBA HDWD120, MX4OACF0, max UDMA/133

[    3.354724] ata8.00: 3907029168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    3.354986] ata11.00: ATA-8: ST31000528AS, CC38, max UDMA/133

[    3.354987] ata11.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    3.355204] ata12.00: ATA-8: WDC WD10EADS-00M2B0, 01.00A01, max UDMA/133

[    3.355204] ata12.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    3.355232] ata7.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.356057] ata8.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.356295] ata11.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.357404] ata12.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.358383] ata6: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.358666] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.359804] ata3.00: ATA-8: TOSHIBA HDWD130, MX6OACF0, max UDMA/133

[    3.360056] ata3.00: 5860533168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    3.360767] ata4.00: ATA-8: ST31000528AS, CC49, max UDMA/133

[    3.361009] ata4.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    3.361662] usb 5-3: New USB device found, idVendor=09da, idProduct=9090

[    3.361917] usb 5-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    3.362097] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.362445] usb 5-3: Product: USB Device

[    3.362555] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.362934] usb 5-3: Manufacturer: A4TECH

[    3.363050] ata6.00: ATA-8: WDC WD20EARS-00S8B1, 80.00A80, max UDMA/133

[    3.363050] ata6.00: 3907029168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    3.363898] usb 3-6: New USB device found, idVendor=0b05, idProduct=18f3

[    3.364146] usb 3-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    3.364401] usb 3-6: Product: AURA LED Controller

[    3.364662] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    3.364669] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/466 GiB)

[    3.364820] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    3.364821] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.364872] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.366161] usb 3-6: Manufacturer: AsusTek Computer Inc.

[    3.366409] usb 3-6: SerialNumber: 9876543210

[    3.367050] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.374769] input: A4TECH USB Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.1/0000:0b:00.3/usb5/5-3/5-3:1.0/0003:09DA:9090.0001/input/input5

[    3.381915] hid-generic 0003:0B05:18F3.0002: hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [AsusTek Computer Inc. AURA LED Controller] on usb-0000:06:00.3-6/input2

[    3.384867]  sda: sda1

[    3.385393] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.426756] hid-generic 0003:09DA:9090.0001: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [A4TECH USB Device] on usb-0000:0b:00.3-3/input0

[    3.430912] input: A4TECH USB Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.1/0000:0b:00.3/usb5/5-3/5-3:1.1/0003:09DA:9090.0003/input/input6

[    3.431445] hid-generic 0003:09DA:9090.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [A4TECH USB Device] on usb-0000:0b:00.3-3/input1

[    3.431919] random: fast init done

[    3.535861] usb 5-4: new full-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    3.617854] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3593.250 MHz

[    3.618109] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x33cb6addeae, max_idle_ns: 440795225061 ns

[    3.664649] usb 5-4: New USB device found, idVendor=413c, idProduct=1002

[    3.664899] usb 5-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    3.665146] usb 5-4: Product: Dell USB Keyboard Hub

[    3.665393] usb 5-4: Manufacturer: Dell

[    3.685655] hub 5-4:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.687646] hub 5-4:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    3.825868] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    3.827204] ata2.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-224BB, SB00, max UDMA/100

[    3.828374] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    3.830400] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-224BB  SB00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.845620] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 16x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    3.846043] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    3.846498] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    3.846684] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    3.847118] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA HDWD130  ACF0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.855747] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    3.855771] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 5860533168 512-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.73 TiB)

[    3.855771] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    3.855878] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    3.855879] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.855918] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.857638] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000528AS     CC49 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.865759] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[    3.865773] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/932 GiB)

[    3.865875] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    3.865876] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.865916] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.898558]  sdc: sdc1 < sdc5 >

[    3.899324] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.912956]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2

[    3.913729] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.980870] usb 5-4.1: new full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[    4.079776] usb 5-4.1: New USB device found, idVendor=413c, idProduct=2002

[    4.080027] usb 5-4.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    4.080456] usb 5-4.1: Product: Dell USB Keyboard Hub

[    4.080696] usb 5-4.1: Manufacturer: Dell

[    4.108783] input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.1/0000:0b:00.3/usb5/5-4/5-4.1/5-4.1:1.0/0003:413C:2002.0004/input/input7

[    4.129867] ata5: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    4.161052] hid-generic 0003:413C:2002.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub] on usb-0000:0b:00.3-4.1/input0

[    4.176192] input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.1/0000:0b:00.3/usb5/5-4/5-4.1/5-4.1:1.1/0003:413C:2002.0005/input/input8

[    4.182167] ata5.00: ATA-8: WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0, 51.0AB51, max UDMA/133

[    4.182425] ata5.00: 3907029168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    4.187291] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    4.187775] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD20EARS-00M AB51 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.195816] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[    4.195820] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] 3907029168 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.82 TiB)

[    4.195920] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[    4.195921] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.195968] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.197486] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD20EARS-00S 0A80 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.205747] sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] 3907029168 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.82 TiB)

[    4.205759] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

[    4.205963] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD10EZRX-00A 1A01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.207031] sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

[    4.207272] sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.207323] sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.208297]  sdd: sdd1

[    4.208658] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.217693] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdf] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/932 GiB)

[    4.217762] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

[    4.218004] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA HDWD120  ACF0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.219000] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdf] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    4.219252] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

[    4.219497] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.219502] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdf] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.228708] hid-generic 0003:413C:2002.0005: input,hidraw4: USB HID v1.10 Device [Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub] on usb-0000:0b:00.3-4.1/input1

[    4.229544] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdg] 3907029168 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.82 TiB)

[    4.229548] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg7 type 0

[    4.229834] scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000528AS     CC38 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.230753] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdg] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    4.231088] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off

[    4.231329] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdg] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.231372] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdg] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.237783] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/932 GiB)

[    4.237805] sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0

[    4.238059] scsi 11:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD10EADS-00M 0A01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.239080] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] Write Protect is off

[    4.239322] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.239362] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.245754] sd 11:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg9 type 0

[    4.245769] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdi] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/932 GiB)

[    4.245890] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdi] Write Protect is off

[    4.245891] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdi] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.245931] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdi] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.250040]  sdh: sdh1

[    4.250568] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.272256]  sdg: sdg1 sdg2

[    4.272991] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdg] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.302585]  sdf: sdf1 sdf2 sdf3 sdf4 < sdf5 sdf6 sdf7 sdf8 >

[    4.303580] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.625975] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    4.641573]  sde: sde1 < sde5 >

[    4.642160] sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.751355]  sdi: sdi1 < sdi5 >

[    4.751972] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdi] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.755176] Freeing unused kernel memory: 5916K

[    4.755417] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 18432k

[    4.755945] Freeing unused kernel memory: 188K

[    4.757352] Freeing unused kernel memory: 592K

[    4.764313] x86/mm: Checked W+X mappings: passed, no W+X pages found.

[    4.822077] udev[432]: starting version 164

[    4.835273] FUJITSU Extended Socket Network Device Driver - version 1.1 - Copyright (c) 2015 FUJITSU LIMITED

[    4.841328] ath: Unknown symbol reg_initiator_name (err 0)

[    4.841331] ath: Unknown symbol wiphy_apply_custom_regulatory (err 0)

[    4.841336] ath: Unknown symbol __ieee80211_get_channel (err 0)

[    4.841339] ath: Unknown symbol freq_reg_info (err 0)

[    4.846577] random: crng init done

[    4.861960] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    4.865401] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: RTL8168h/8111h at 0xffffac8583159000, 24:4b:fe:05:3c:61, XID 14100800 IRQ 90

[    4.865402] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[   11.829650] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

[   11.873456] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

[   20.494324] aufs test_add:292:mount[1047]: uid/gid/perm /mntextra/008-firefox.srm 0/0/0755, 0/0/01777

[   20.494327] aufs test_add:292:mount[1047]: uid/gid/perm /mntextra/005-bases.srm 1189211/1049089/0755, 0/0/01777

[   20.494330] aufs test_add:292:mount[1047]: uid/gid/perm /mntextra/004-krt.srm 0/0/0755, 0/0/01777

[   20.494332] aufs test_add:292:mount[1047]: uid/gid/perm /mntextra/003-kl.srm 0/0/0755, 0/0/01777

[   20.494334] aufs test_add:292:mount[1047]: uid/gid/perm /mntextra/002-xfce.srm 0/0/0755, 0/0/01777

[   20.494336] aufs test_add:292:mount[1047]: uid/gid/perm /mntextra/001-xorg.srm 0/0/0755, 0/0/01777

[   20.494338] aufs test_add:292:mount[1047]: uid/gid/perm /mntextra/000-core.srm 0/0/0755, 0/0/01777

[   20.494340] aufs test_add:292:mount[1047]: uid/gid/perm /squashfs 0/0/0755, 0/0/01777

[   20.495711] aufs test_add:292:mount[1055]: uid/gid/perm /boot 0/0/0555, 0/0/01777

[   34.111341] cgroup: cgroup2: unknown option "nsdelegate"

[   35.278962] udevd[1568]: starting version 3.2.5

[   36.640580] udevd[1569]: starting eudev-3.2.5

[   38.171757] piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: SMBus Host Controller at 0xb00, revision 0

[   38.171758] piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: Using register 0x2e for SMBus port selection

[   38.322203] wmi: Mapper loaded

[   38.404149] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

[   38.507495] sp5100_tco: SP5100/SB800 TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v0.05

[   38.507537] sp5100_tco: PCI Vendor ID: 0x1022, Device ID: 0x790b, Revision ID: 0x61

[   38.507539] sp5100_tco: I/O address 0x0cd6 already in use

[   38.511192] acpi_cpufreq: overriding BIOS provided _PSD data

[   41.143666] [drm] Initialized

[   51.888724] asus_wmi: ASUS WMI generic driver loaded

[   51.889344] asus_wmi: Initialization: 0x0

[   51.889376] asus_wmi: BIOS WMI version: 0.9

[   51.889503] asus_wmi: SFUN value: 0x0

[   51.889885] input: Eee PC WMI hotkeys as /devices/platform/eeepc-wmi/input/input9

[   51.890201] asus_wmi: Number of fans: 1

[   65.485307] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: NVIDIA GF114 (0ce000a1)

[   65.490807] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x21

[   65.490807] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

[   65.490809] ath: Country alpha2 being used: AU

[   65.490809] ath: Regpair used: 0x21

[   65.491428] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[   65.491763] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9485 Rev:1 mem=0xffffac8589500000, irq=24

[   65.637805] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: bios: version 70.24.21.00.02

[   65.660786] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: fb: 1024 MiB GDDR5

[   65.728746] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 16438688 kiB

[   65.728746] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB

[   65.728747] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[   65.728751] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[   65.728764] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: VRAM: 1024 MiB

[   65.728765] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: GART: 1048576 MiB

[   65.728767] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: TMDS table version 2.0

[   65.728768] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: DCB version 4.0

[   65.728769] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 00: 02000300 00000000

[   65.728770] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 01: 01000302 00020030

[   65.728771] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 02: 04011380 00000000

[   65.728771] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 03: 08011382 00020030

[   65.728772] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 04: 02022362 00020010

[   65.728773] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: DCB conn 00: 00001030

[   65.728773] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: DCB conn 01: 00010130

[   65.728774] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: DCB conn 02: 00002261

[   65.733696] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[   65.733697] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[   65.818874] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: MM: using COPY0 for buffer copies

[   66.001686] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: allocated 1680x1050 fb: 0x60000, bo ffff8e3daeb2fc00

[   66.001784] fbcon: nouveaufb (fb0) is primary device

[   66.131196] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 210x65

[   66.141890] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: fb0: nouveaufb frame buffer device

[   66.145081] [drm] Initialized nouveau 1.3.1 20120801 for 0000:09:00.0 on minor 0

[   73.770564] warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 

[   73.770566] 1.

[   73.770566] 23.

[   83.745816] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   84.034782] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: link down

[   84.034784] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: link down

[   84.034877] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   84.037207] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   84.051766] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   84.076627] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   86.283193] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   88.907289] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: link up

[   88.907301] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[  217.845485] EXT4-fs (sdf2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[  217.903004] EXT4-fs (sdf3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[  217.945702] EXT4-fs (sdf5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[  218.002991] EXT4-fs (sdf6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[  221.688794] aufs test_add:292:mount[4819]: uid/gid/perm /livemnt/mntextra/042-freshbases.srm 1189211/1049089/0755, 0/0/01777
```

----------

## mike155

Die Beschreibung des Problems ist etwas arg kurz.

Von was hast Du gebootet? Von der Festplatte aus Deinem alten PC? Hast Du schon irgendwelche Anpassungen für das neue System vorgenommen?

Was heißt: "komme ich bis zum LogIn. Danach fährt er PC herunter."? Kannst Du Dich noch anmelden? Bitte beschreibe das etwas genauer?

Wie hast Du die Ausgabe von lspci und von dmesg hinbekommen? Hast Du dafür von einem anderen Medium gebootet?

Wo siehst Du die Meldung: "AHCI Controller unavailable". In der geposteten Ausgabe von "dmesg" kommt sie nicht vor?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Von der Festplatte des alten PC. Ich hatte vorher schon die letzte Kernel Version gentoo-sources-5.7.9 installiert und vorbereitet. Die Seiten habe ich zu Rate gezogen. Alle Intel Treiber habe ich entfernt. https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ryzen und https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Gigabyte_X570-UD journalctl

```

Jul 16 21:47:46 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Display server starting...

Jul 16 21:47:46 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3228]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib64/security/pam_elogind.so

Jul 16 21:47:46 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Running: /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/sddm/{ebb5842f-fa91-4be7-ab1d-fc5bf1448fda} -background none -noreset -displayfd 19 vt1

Jul 16 21:47:46 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3228]: [PAM] Starting...

Jul 16 21:47:46 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3228]: [PAM] Authenticating...

Jul 16 21:47:46 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3228]: [PAM] returning.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Setting default cursor

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Running display setup script  "/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Display server started.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server started.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Greeter starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Adding cookie to "/var/run/sddm/{ebb5842f-fa91-4be7-ab1d-fc5bf1448fda}"

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[3236]: /usr/bin/xauth: (stdin):1:  bad "remove" command line

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[3236]: /usr/bin/xauth: (stdin):2:  bad "add" command line

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: QProcess: Destroyed while process ("/usr/libexec/sddm-helper") is still running.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Display server stopped.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Running display stop script  "/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xstop"

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server stopping...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server stopped.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Removing display "" ...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Adding new display on vt 1 ...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Display server starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Running: /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/sddm/{d65e72f7-e51a-471f-9138-7ad87aa047ba} -background none -noreset -displayfd 19 vt1

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3235]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_elogind.so): /lib64/security/pam_elogind.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3235]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib64/security/pam_elogind.so

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3235]: [PAM] Starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3235]: [PAM] Authenticating...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3235]: [PAM] returning.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Setting default cursor

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Running display setup script  "/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Display server started.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server started.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Greeter starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Adding cookie to "/var/run/sddm/{d65e72f7-e51a-471f-9138-7ad87aa047ba}"

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[3242]: /usr/bin/xauth: (stdin):1:  bad "remove" command line

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[3242]: /usr/bin/xauth: (stdin):2:  bad "add" command line

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: QProcess: Destroyed while process ("/usr/libexec/sddm-helper") is still running.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Display server stopped.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Running display stop script  "/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xstop"

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3241]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_elogind.so): /lib64/security/pam_elogind.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3241]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib64/security/pam_elogind.so

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3241]: [PAM] Starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3241]: [PAM] Authenticating...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3241]: [PAM] returning.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server stopping...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server stopped.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Removing display "" ...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Adding new display on vt 1 ...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Display server starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Running: /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/sddm/{c7e250ed-871e-4a4a-8bcd-9b9d661ae563} -background none -noreset -displayfd 19 vt1

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer systemd[1]: Started MariaDB 10.4.13 database server.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer systemd[1]: Reached target Multi-User System.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer systemd[1]: Reached target Graphical Interface.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Service for local.d/clean.* being skipped.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer systemd[1]: Startup finished in 3.976s (kernel) + 26.994s (userspace) = 30.971s.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Setting default cursor

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Running display setup script  "/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Display server started.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server started.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Greeter starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Adding cookie to "/var/run/sddm/{c7e250ed-871e-4a4a-8bcd-9b9d661ae563}"

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[3249]: /usr/bin/xauth: (stdin):1:  bad "remove" command line

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[3249]: /usr/bin/xauth: (stdin):2:  bad "add" command line

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: QProcess: Destroyed while process ("/usr/libexec/sddm-helper") is still running.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Display server stopped.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Running display stop script  "/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xstop"

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server stopping...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server stopped.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Removing display "" ...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Adding new display on vt 1 ...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Display server starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Running: /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/sddm/{19a979ea-210e-4da9-bae8-84036cff9bbc} -background none -noreset -displayfd 19 vt1

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3248]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_elogind.so): /lib64/security/pam_elogind.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3248]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib64/security/pam_elogind.so

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3248]: [PAM] Starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3248]: [PAM] Authenticating...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3248]: [PAM] returning.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Setting default cursor

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Running display setup script  "/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Display server started.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server started.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Greeter starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Adding cookie to "/var/run/sddm/{19a979ea-210e-4da9-bae8-84036cff9bbc}"

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[3255]: /usr/bin/xauth: (stdin):1:  bad "remove" command line

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[3255]: /usr/bin/xauth: (stdin):2:  bad "add" command line

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: QProcess: Destroyed while process ("/usr/libexec/sddm-helper") is still running.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Display server stopped.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Running display stop script  "/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xstop"

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server stopping...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server stopped.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Removing display "" ...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3254]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_elogind.so): /lib64/security/pam_elogind.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Adding new display on vt 1 ...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3254]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib64/security/pam_elogind.so

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Display server starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Running: /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/sddm/{66075081-a7e0-4a4d-9dfa-8a993dca2639} -background none -noreset -displayfd 19 vt1

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3254]: [PAM] Starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3254]: [PAM] Authenticating...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3254]: [PAM] returning.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Setting default cursor

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Running display setup script  "/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Display server started.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server started.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Greeter starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Adding cookie to "/var/run/sddm/{66075081-a7e0-4a4d-9dfa-8a993dca2639}"

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[3261]: /usr/bin/xauth: (stdin):1:  bad "remove" command line

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[3261]: /usr/bin/xauth: (stdin):2:  bad "add" command line

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: QProcess: Destroyed while process ("/usr/libexec/sddm-helper") is still running.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Display server stopped.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Running display stop script  "/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xstop"

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3260]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_elogind.so): /lib64/security/pam_elogind.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3260]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib64/security/pam_elogind.so

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3260]: [PAM] Starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3260]: [PAM] Authenticating...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3260]: [PAM] returning.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server stopping...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server stopped.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Removing display "" ...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Adding new display on vt 1 ...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Display server starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Running: /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/sddm/{038e8dc9-757b-4ebc-adfc-320865066d4a} -background none -noreset -displayfd 19 vt1

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer dhclient[3124]: bound to 192.168.178.52 -- renewal in 393556 seconds.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer NetworkManager[2840]: <info>  [1594928867.2434] manager: NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_SITE

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer NetworkManager[2840]: <info>  [1594928867.2435] policy: set 'Kabelgebundene Verbindung 2' (eth0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Setting default cursor

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Running display setup script  "/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Display server started.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Socket server started.

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Greeter starting...

Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm[2865]: Adding cookie to "/var/run/sddm/{038e8dc9-757b-4ebc-adfc-320865066d4a}"
```

Gebootet habe ich mit einer Kaspersky Linux CD (Meie Knoppix DVD vom Anfang des Jahres funktioniert hier nicht mehr und aktuell habe ich keinen Brenner, der unter Windows10 funktioniert.). Die Meldung habe ich notiert, kurz bevor der PC rebootet hat.

----------

## mike155

Offenbar startet das System bis zum grafischen Login und dort läuft etwas schief. Es gibt eine Fehlermeldung:

```
Jul 16 21:47:47 flammenflitzer sddm-helper[3235]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_elogind.so): /lib64/security/pam_elogind.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

aber ich weiß nicht, ob die etwas mit dem Problem zu tun hat.

Generell würde ich folgendermaßen vorgehen:

System so umstellen, dass es nur noch bis zum Login auf der TTY Konsole bootet (also kein X11).

Nach dem Booten auf der TTY Konsole anmelden

System in Ordnung bringen: alles an das neue Motherboard und den neuen Prozessor anpassen, Kernel optimieren, Pakete aktualisieren

X11 über startx starten, schauen dass X11 einwandfrei läuft

sddm wieder zum Laufen bringen

System umschalten, so dass es wieder bis zum grafischen Login-Manager bootet (falls gewünscht - ich boote immer nur bis zum Login auf der TTY Konsole, melde mich an und starte X11 dann mit startx - aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache)

----------

## Josef.95

Bezüglich sddm, ist das noch die  alte hart maskierte sddm-0.15.0 Version?

Falls ja, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die mit neuem pam und (e)logind noch kompatibel ist.

Aber ja, ich denke der Vorschlag von mike155 es erst mal mit startx versuchen ist gut.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe sddm und xdm deaktiviert. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht einloggen, da das System von allein, wahrscheinlich auf Grund des Fehlers: "AHCI Controller unavailable" rebootet. Die Fehlermeldungen im sddm hatte ich vorher auch, ohne das es mein System beeinträchtigt hat. Ich denke, das der Fehler "AHCI Controller unavailable" im Log nicht erscheint, weil die Festplatte (Die ist in Ordnung) aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr verfügbar ist.

----------

## firefly

Laut dem hier könnte der SATA-Port an sich ein Problem haben.

Da hat es geholfen einen anderen Port zu verwenden:

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=254810

Eventuell auch ein update des bios/uefi einspielen.

Hab auch das hier gefunden: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ahci-controller-unavailable/

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das BIOS ist aktuell. Ich habe nur SATA III Ports.  :Shocked: 

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Das BIOS ist aktuell. Ich habe nur SATA III Ports. 

 

Aber bestimmt nicht nur einen  :Smile:  In einem der links war die rede das der Port an sich ein problem haben könnte und durch das umstecken auf einen andern Port es funktioniert.

Es könnte auch am Kabel liegen oder eine inkompatibilität der SSD Firmware mit dem Controller (falls die boot platte eine SSD ist)

----------

## flammenflitzer

Probiere ich aus, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin. (PS: Eine Ubuntu Probe-Installation -letzte LTS- auf einer freien Partition dieser Festplatte ist auch mit der o.g. Fehlermeldung ferhlgeschlagen.) Ich habe festgestellt, daß ich nicht das aktuelle BIOS habe. Ich habe das letzte, welches mit meiner Grafikkarte funktioniert. Um das aktuelle BIOS zu nutzen, müsste ich eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen. Oder ich nehme die BIOS Version und versuche Gentoo auf einer (noch zu laufenden) M2 SSD zu installieren.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe gelesen, das "the failsafe boot option" helfen soll. Allerdings habe ich dazu keine Dokumentation gefunden.  :Sad: 

----------

## mike155

Wenn das Problem auch mit Ubuntu auftritt, liegt's nicht an Deiner Gentoo Installation - was ja schon mal gut ist!   :Smile: 

Meines Erachtens solltest Du jetzt experimentieren. Kabel und Ports wechseln, verschiedene BIOS-Einstellungen probieren, BIOS aktualisieren, PCIe Steckkarten in andere Slots stecken oder austauschen, usw. Ich würde auch mal Windows 10 installieren. Wenn es unter Windows auch nicht geht, ist es wahrscheinlich ein Hardware-Defekt. 

Da ich meine Rechner meistens selbst zusammenbaue, habe ich am Anfang häufiger mal Probleme. Da hilft wirklich nur experimentieren! Ein- oder zweimal war es tatsächlich ein Hardware-Defekt. In allen anderen Fällen habe ich es irgendwann hinbekommen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Windows 10 läuft fehlerfrei. Im Bios könnte ich bei den Laufwerken nur Hotplug aktivieren. Die Bios Aktualisierung scheitert ja an der etwas älteren Grafikkarte. Mich wundert, das der Fehler so spät auftritt, in dem Sinn, das ja systemd bis zu einem Punkt mit der Festplatte arbeitet. Das System wird ja initialisiert. Vielleicht sollte über systemd mit den Diensten etwas  geändert werden. Bezüglich der nicht funktionierenden Ubuntu DVD habe ich ja andererseits die Kaspersky CD, mit der ich in mein Gentoo System chrooten kann. Die Frage ist, worin der Unterschied besteht.   :Confused: 

----------

## mike155

Wenn es unter Windows 10 läuft und auch unter Kaspersky Linux, liegt kein Hardware-Fehler vor. Der Schritt "an der Hardware basteln" kann also übersprungen werden.  :Smile: 

Schau mal, welche Linux Kernel-Versionen unter Kaspersky Linux, Gentoo Linux und Ubuntu geladen werden. Hat es etwas mit der Kernel-Version zu tun?

Weiterhin würde ich mir ansehen, welche Module unter Kaspersky Linux, Gentoo Linux und Ubuntu geladen werden. Werden unter Kaspersky Linux vielleicht andere Module geladen, speziell für die Festplatten?

Welche Kernel-Parameter werden unter den 3 Distributionen verwendet? Gibt es da Unterschiede?

Ein weiteres Thema ist Power-Management. Der Fehler, den Du beschreibst (geht zuerst und dann plötzlich nicht mehr) könnte mit zu aggressiven Power-Management-Einstellungen zusammenhängen. Schau Dir speziell die Seite "Tunables" in "powertop" an. Ich denke dabei an folgende (und ähnliche) Einstellungen:

```
Good    Enable SATA link power management for host1

Good    Enable SATA link power management for host7

Good    Enable SATA link power management for host0

Good    Enable SATA link power management for host5

Good    Enable SATA link power management for host3

Good    Enable SATA link power management for host6

Good    Enable SATA link power management for host4

Good    Enable SATA link power management for host2

Good    Runtime PM for PCI Device Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

Good    Runtime PM for PCI Device Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1

Good    Runtime PM for PCI Device Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9172 SATA 6Gb/s Controller
```

Manchmal führt das Einschalten des Power-Managements zu den beschriebenen Effekten. Dann hilft es, das Power-Management für die betroffenen Devices auszuschalten.

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Die Bios Aktualisierung scheitert ja an der etwas älteren Grafikkarte.

 

Vorschlag: frag doch mal beim Support beim Grafikkartenhersteller nach, ob es für dein Modell ein VBIOS Update mit UEFI Support gibt -- dann müsstest auf dem brandneuen Board nicht mehr mit legacy BIOS Kompatibilität herumeiern :)

(Für meine altbewährte GTX660 Ti von eVGA hat das gut funktioniert)

Dann könntest auch das aktuelle BIOS Update nutzen :)

----------

## s|mon

Hallo flammenflitzer,

neben den bereits genannten Tipps wäre es evtl. hilfreich die Ausgabe von lspci abzugleichen.

Bei mir z.b. taucht dort als sata controller 

```
2c:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)

32:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)

33:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)
```

Ich vermute mal die Ausgabe ist identisch das es auch ein ryzen3 auf einem x570 Board ist. Wenn nicht hat es evtl. einen (weiteren) dedizierten Controller gibt.

Des weiteren hast du erwähnt das die Ubuntu Installation das gleiche Verhalten aufweist, die Kaspersky Version nicht. Welche Ubuntu Version ist installiert (bzw. welchen Kernel Version nutzt diese?). Kannst du mit einer aktuellen von USB Stick booten. Ich habe bei mir eine 19.10 amd64 genutzt um in mein gentoo zu chrooten und die Anpassungen zu machen als ich auf x570/ryzen gewechselt habe. Damit ist mir diese Meldung zumindest nicht aufgefallen. Ich kann später nochmal rein booten um zu sehen ob ich was im log sehen.

Ist im Grunde ein weiter gefasste Variante des schon vorgeschlagenen Abgleichs der Unterschiede Kernel/Module bei den Varianten mit und ohne Probleme.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, jetzt geht es weiter, von der Kaspersky Live CD aus mit englischer Tastaturbelegung.

```
lspci | grep SATA

03:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

07:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)

08:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)
```

Ich habe zusatzlich einen ASMedia PCIe SATA Controller fur das DVD Laufwerk.

Kaspersky kernel

```
4.9.57-aufs-x86_64
```

 und openrc statt systemd. (Ich habe 6 aktuelle Live DVD, darunter auch eine mit openrc ausprobiert. Alle rebooten ab einem Punkt von allein. Nur meine alte GParted Live CD aus 2008 hat den Desktop aufgebaut. Arbeiten war aber nicht moglich, da doch einige Treiber fehlten oder zu alt sind. Die Festplatten wurden aber in GParted alle aufgelistet.

Die Module bei Kaspersky

```
lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

nouveau              1298432  4

ath9k                 110592  0

ath9k_common           32768  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              430080  2 ath9k,ath9k_common

mac80211              630784  1 ath9k

mxm_wmi                16384  1 nouveau

ath                    24576  3 ath9k_hw,ath9k,ath9k_common

i2c_algo_bit           16384  1 nouveau

cfg80211              483328  4 mac80211,ath9k,ath,ath9k_common

ttm                    81920  1 nouveau

drm_kms_helper        131072  1 nouveau

eeepc_wmi              16384  0

asus_wmi               28672  1 eeepc_wmi

drm                   303104  7 nouveau,ttm,drm_kms_helper

sparse_keymap          16384  1 asus_wmi

rfkill                 24576  3 asus_wmi,cfg80211

video                  40960  2 asus_wmi,nouveau

sp5100_tco             16384  0

wmi                    16384  3 asus_wmi,mxm_wmi,nouveau

shpchp                 36864  0

tpm_tis                16384  0

acpi_cpufreq           16384  0

tpm_tis_core           20480  1 tpm_tis

crct10dif_pclmul       16384  0

i2c_piix4              24576  0

serio_raw              16384  0

i2c_designware_platform    16384  0

tpm                    40960  2 tpm_tis,tpm_tis_core

crc32_pclmul           16384  0

i2c_designware_core    16384  1 i2c_designware_platform

ghash_clmulni_intel    16384  0

binfmt_misc            16384  1

r8169                  69632  0

mii                    16384  1 r8169

fjes                   28672  0
```

Ich habe nun die aktuelle BIOS Version aufgespielt. Allerdings gabe es eine Fehlermeldung, wegen der Grafikkarte. Jetzt habe ich BIOS Version 2407 2020/01/07. Da stimmt etwas nicht. Die Versionen bei Asus sind 2407 2020/07/03 oder Version 2204 2020/07/01. 

(Den Hersteller der GraKa habe ich bezuglich eines neuen BIOS kontaktiert.)

Die config von Kaspersky

```
cat /config | grep SATA

CONFIG_SATA_ZPODD=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X=m

CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=y

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=y

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SATA_DWC=y

CONFIG_SATA_MV=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=y

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=y
```

```
cat /config | grep AMD

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_AMD_POWER=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

CONFIG_AMD_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_AMD_FREQ_SENSITIVITY=m

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AMD=y

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

CONFIG_AMD_PHY=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU=m

CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU_USERPTR=y

CONFIG_DRM_AMD_ACP=y

CONFIG_HSA_AMD=m

CONFIG_EDAC_AMD64=m

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU_V2=m

CONFIG_NTB_AMD=m
```

```
cat /config | grep SCSI

CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NVME_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ENCLOSURE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=m

CONFIG_ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB4_ISCSI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI=y

CONFIG_BE2ISCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS_TASKLET=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MVUMI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ESAS2R=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT3SAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT3SAS_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SMARTPQI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_UFSHCD=y

CONFIG_SCSI_UFSHCD_PCI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FLASHPOINT=y

CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI=y

CONFIG_XEN_SCSI_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SNIC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=y

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=y

CONFIG_SCSI_STEX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WD719X=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001=y

CONFIG_SCSI_BFA_FC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_VIRTIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_CHELSIO_FCOE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DH=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_RDAC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_HP_SW=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_EMC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_ALUA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_ULD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_DPRINT_SENSE=1

CONFIG_TCM_PSCSI=m

CONFIG_ISCSI_TARGET=m

CONFIG_ISCSI_TARGET_CXGB4=m

CONFIG_XEN_SCSI_BACKEND=m

CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT=y

CONFIG_NFSD_SCSILAYOUT=y

CONFIG_VHOST_SCSI=m
```

Mein letzter Boot mit gentoo

```
dmesg

[    2.799095] microcode: CPU0: patch_level=0x08701021

[    2.799348] microcode: CPU1: patch_level=0x08701021

[    2.799603] microcode: CPU2: patch_level=0x08701021

[    2.799858] microcode: CPU3: patch_level=0x08701021

[    2.800104] microcode: CPU4: patch_level=0x08701021

[    2.800359] microcode: CPU5: patch_level=0x08701021

[    2.800605] microcode: CPU6: patch_level=0x08701021

[    2.800853] microcode: CPU7: patch_level=0x08701021

[    2.801098] microcode: CPU8: patch_level=0x08701021

[    2.801351] microcode: CPU9: patch_level=0x08701021

[    2.801606] microcode: CPU10: patch_level=0x08701021

[    2.801862] microcode: CPU11: patch_level=0x08701021

[    2.802108] microcode: CPU12: patch_level=0x08701021

[    2.802361] microcode: CPU13: patch_level=0x08701021

[    2.802607] microcode: CPU14: patch_level=0x08701021

[    2.802850] microcode: CPU15: patch_level=0x08701021

[    2.803117] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.01 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    2.803550] AVX2 version of gcm_enc/dec engaged.

[    2.803789] AES CTR mode by8 optimization enabled

[    2.806727] registered taskstats version 1

[    2.806976] Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates

[    2.807237] zswap: loaded using pool lzo/zbud

[    2.807933] Btrfs loaded, crc32c=crc32c-intel

[    2.810196] Key type big_key registered

[    2.811320] Key type encrypted registered

[    2.812104]   Magic number: 12:904:397

[    2.812390] mem random: hash matches

[    2.812725] rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2020-07-26 20:21:42 UTC (1595794902)

[    2.813153] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found

[    2.813401] EDD information not available.

[    3.045501] ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.071963] usb 1-2: new full-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    3.079961] usb 3-6: new full-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    3.087962] usb 5-3: new full-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    3.208108] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    3.208385] ata6: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.208656] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.209982] ata3.00: ATA-8: TOSHIBA HDWD130, MX6OACF0, max UDMA/133

[    3.210231] ata3.00: 5860533168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    3.210658] ata4.00: ATA-8: ST31000528AS, CC49, max UDMA/133

[    3.210908] ata4.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    3.212254] ata6.00: ATA-8: WDC WD20EARS-00S8B1, 80.00A80, max UDMA/133

[    3.212512] ata6.00: 3907029168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    3.213078] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.213113] usb 3-6: config 1 has an invalid interface number: 2 but max is 1

[    3.213113] usb 3-6: config 1 has no interface number 1

[    3.213825] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.216105] ata11: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.216384] ata7: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    3.216513] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.216895] ata12: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.217173] ata8: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    3.217705] ata11.00: ATA-8: ST31000528AS, CC38, max UDMA/133

[    3.217949] ata11.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    3.218269] ata7.00: ATA-8: WDC WD10EZRX-00A8LB0, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133

[    3.218532] ata7.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    3.219112] ata12.00: ATA-8: WDC WD10EADS-00M2B0, 01.00A01, max UDMA/133

[    3.219362] ata12.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    3.219784] ata8.00: ATA-8: TOSHIBA HDWD120, MX4OACF0, max UDMA/133

[    3.220037] ata8.00: 3907029168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    3.220667] ata11.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.220912] ata7.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.221803] ata12.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.222050] ata8.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.224130] usb 5-3: New USB device found, idVendor=09da, idProduct=9090

[    3.224381] usb 5-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    3.224629] usb 5-3: Product: USB Device

[    3.224866] usb 5-3: Manufacturer: A4TECH

[    3.225157] usb 3-6: New USB device found, idVendor=0b05, idProduct=18f3

[    3.225405] usb 3-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    3.225653] usb 3-6: Product: AURA LED Controller

[    3.225892] usb 3-6: Manufacturer: AsusTek Computer Inc.

[    3.226138] usb 3-6: SerialNumber: 9876543210

[    3.231075] random: fast init done

[    3.234292] input: A4TECH USB Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.1/0000:0b:00.3/usb5/5-3/5-3:1.0/0003:09DA:9090.0001/input/input5

[    3.234819] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0a12, idProduct=0001

[    3.235076] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    3.235328] usb 1-2: Product: CSR8510 A10

[    3.243181] hid-generic 0003:0B05:18F3.0002: hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [AsusTek Computer Inc. AURA LED Controller] on usb-0000:06:00.3-6/input2

[    3.286120] hid-generic 0003:09DA:9090.0001: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [A4TECH USB Device] on usb-0000:0b:00.3-3/input0

[    3.290212] input: A4TECH USB Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.1/0000:0b:00.3/usb5/5-3/5-3:1.1/0003:09DA:9090.0003/input/input6

[    3.290729] hid-generic 0003:09DA:9090.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [A4TECH USB Device] on usb-0000:0b:00.3-3/input1

[    3.395421] usb 5-4: new full-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    3.480419] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3593.250 MHz

[    3.480675] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x33cb6addeae, max_idle_ns: 440795225061 ns

[    3.512451] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    3.513629] ata2.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-224BB, SB00, max UDMA/100

[    3.514887] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    3.517255] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-224BB  SB00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.527255] usb 5-4: New USB device found, idVendor=413c, idProduct=1002

[    3.527505] usb 5-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    3.527754] usb 5-4: Product: Dell USB Keyboard Hub

[    3.528002] usb 5-4: Manufacturer: Dell

[    3.533861] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 16x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    3.534300] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    3.534744] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    3.534847] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

[    3.535358] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA HDWD130  ACF0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.548167] hub 5-4:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.550140] hub 5-4:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    3.551252] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    3.551374] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 5860533168 512-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.73 TiB)

[    3.551375] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    3.551521] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    3.551522] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.551550] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.557431] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000528AS     CC49 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.566216] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/932 GiB)

[    3.566241] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    3.566912] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    3.567161] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.567167] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.595407]  sda: sda1 sda2

[    3.595942]  sdb: sdb1 < sdb5 >

[    3.596078] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    3.596618] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    3.846419] usb 5-4.1: new full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[    3.943256] usb 5-4.1: New USB device found, idVendor=413c, idProduct=2002

[    3.943508] usb 5-4.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    3.943927] usb 5-4.1: Product: Dell USB Keyboard Hub

[    3.944178] usb 5-4.1: Manufacturer: Dell

[    3.970597] input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.1/0000:0b:00.3/usb5/5-4/5-4.1/5-4.1:1.0/0003:413C:2002.0004/input/input7

[    3.992433] ata5: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    4.023587] hid-generic 0003:413C:2002.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub] on usb-0000:0b:00.3-4.1/input0

[    4.036247] input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.1/0000:0b:00.3/usb5/5-4/5-4.1/5-4.1:1.1/0003:413C:2002.0005/input/input8

[    4.041325] ata5.00: ATA-8: WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0, 51.0AB51, max UDMA/133

[    4.041576] ata5.00: 3907029168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    4.047294] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    4.047795] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD20EARS-00M AB51 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.056651] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[    4.056654] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 3907029168 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.82 TiB)

[    4.056749] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    4.056750] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.056776] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.058230] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD20EARS-00S 0A80 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.066658] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[    4.066697] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] 3907029168 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.82 TiB)

[    4.066786] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[    4.066788] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.066815] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.067647]  sdc: sdc1

[    4.068049] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.068743] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD10EZRX-00A 1A01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.083692] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

[    4.083731] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/932 GiB)

[    4.083732] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    4.083824] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

[    4.083825] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.083853] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.085574] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA HDWD120  ACF0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.088540] hid-generic 0003:413C:2002.0005: input,hidraw4: USB HID v1.10 Device [Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub] on usb-0000:0b:00.3-4.1/input1

[    4.094691] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

[    4.094726] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdf] 3907029168 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.82 TiB)

[    4.094727] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdf] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    4.094817] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

[    4.094818] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.094846] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdf] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.096529] scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000528AS     CC38 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.105704] sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg7 type 0

[    4.105750] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdg] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/932 GiB)

[    4.105848] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off

[    4.105849] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdg] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.105880] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdg] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.107321] scsi 11:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD10EADS-00M 0A01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.111495]  sdg: sdg1

[    4.112149] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdg] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    4.123804] sd 11:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0

[    4.123820] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdh] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/932 GiB)

[    4.123908] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdh] Write Protect is off

[    4.123909] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdh] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.123934] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdh] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.140858]  sdf: sdf1 sdf2

[    4.141523] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    4.204155]  sde: sde1 sde2 sde3 sde4 < sde5 sde6 sde7 sde8 >

[    4.205008] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    4.487760]  sdd: sdd1 < sdd5 >

[    4.488126] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    4.488388] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    4.620338]  sdh: sdh1 < sdh5 >

[    4.620939] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdh] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    4.624287] Freeing unused kernel memory: 5916K

[    4.624527] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 18432k

[    4.625538] Freeing unused kernel memory: 188K

[    4.626941] Freeing unused kernel memory: 592K

[    4.633917] x86/mm: Checked W+X mappings: passed, no W+X pages found.

[    4.692136] udev[428]: starting version 164

[    4.705734] FUJITSU Extended Socket Network Device Driver - version 1.1 - Copyright (c) 2015 FUJITSU LIMITED

[    4.711139] ath: Unknown symbol reg_initiator_name (err 0)

[    4.711146] ath: Unknown symbol wiphy_apply_custom_regulatory (err 0)

[    4.711152] ath: Unknown symbol __ieee80211_get_channel (err 0)

[    4.711156] ath: Unknown symbol freq_reg_info (err 0)

[    4.719476] random: crng init done

[    4.731548] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    4.734991] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: RTL8168h/8111h at 0xffffa415c3231000, 24:4b:fe:05:3c:61, XID 14100800 IRQ 89

[    4.734992] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[   11.212817] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

[   11.217872] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

[   24.896132] UDF-fs: warning (device sda): udf_fill_super: No partition found (2)

[   24.906572] UDF-fs: warning (device sda1): udf_fill_super: No partition found (2)

[   24.927226] ntfs: volume version 3.1.

[   24.960671] ntfs: volume version 3.1.

[   25.000924] UDF-fs: warning (device sdb): udf_fill_super: No partition found (2)

[   25.057891] ntfs: volume version 3.1.

[   25.146130] ntfs: volume version 3.1.

[   25.576953] UDF-fs: warning (device sdd): udf_fill_super: No partition found (2)

[   25.616552] ntfs: volume version 3.1.

[   25.660755] ntfs: volume version 3.1.

[   25.680849] UDF-fs: warning (device sde): udf_fill_super: No partition found (2)

[   25.746095] ntfs: volume version 3.1.

[   25.799665] ntfs: volume version 3.1.

[   25.813149] EXT4-fs (sde2): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[   25.836036] EXT4-fs (sde2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   25.864343] EXT4-fs (sde3): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[   25.866003] EXT4-fs (sde3): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem

[   25.866003] EXT4-fs (sde3): write access will be enabled during recovery

[   26.235440] EXT4-fs (sde3): recovery complete

[   26.275666] EXT4-fs (sde3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   26.523689] EXT4-fs (sde5): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[   26.533360] EXT4-fs (sde5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   26.556527] EXT4-fs (sde6): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[   26.560006] EXT4-fs (sde6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   26.588504] UDF-fs: warning (device sde7): udf_fill_super: No partition found (2)

[   26.623906] ntfs: volume version 3.1.

[   26.665728] ntfs: volume version 3.1.

[   26.697629] UDF-fs: warning (device sdf): udf_fill_super: No partition found (2)

[   26.708573] UDF-fs: warning (device sdf1): udf_fill_super: No partition found (2)

[   26.736626] ntfs: volume version 3.1.

[   26.771845] ntfs: volume version 3.1.

[   26.813169] UDF-fs: warning (device sdg): udf_fill_super: No partition found (2)

[   26.866073] ntfs: volume version 3.1.

[   26.956519] ntfs: volume version 3.1.

[   26.977049] UDF-fs: warning (device sdh): udf_fill_super: No partition found (2)

[   27.516775] ntfs: volume version 3.1.

[   27.570585] ntfs: volume version 3.1.

[   27.579047] aufs test_add:292:mount[1370]: uid/gid/perm /mntextra/008-firefox.srm 0/0/0755, 0/0/01777

[   27.579051] aufs test_add:292:mount[1370]: uid/gid/perm /mntextra/005-bases.srm 1189211/1049089/0755, 0/0/01777

[   27.579054] aufs test_add:292:mount[1370]: uid/gid/perm /mntextra/004-krt.srm 0/0/0755, 0/0/01777

[   27.579056] aufs test_add:292:mount[1370]: uid/gid/perm /mntextra/003-kl.srm 0/0/0755, 0/0/01777

[   27.579059] aufs test_add:292:mount[1370]: uid/gid/perm /mntextra/002-xfce.srm 0/0/0755, 0/0/01777

[   27.579062] aufs test_add:292:mount[1370]: uid/gid/perm /mntextra/001-xorg.srm 0/0/0755, 0/0/01777

[   27.579064] aufs test_add:292:mount[1370]: uid/gid/perm /mntextra/000-core.srm 0/0/0755, 0/0/01777

[   27.579066] aufs test_add:292:mount[1370]: uid/gid/perm /squashfs 0/0/0755, 0/0/01777

[   27.580897] aufs test_add:292:mount[1378]: uid/gid/perm /boot 0/0/0555, 0/0/01777

[   39.539263] cgroup: cgroup2: unknown option "nsdelegate"

[   40.673842] udevd[1890]: starting version 3.2.5

[   42.016854] udevd[1892]: starting eudev-3.2.5

[   43.148852] piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: SMBus Host Controller at 0xb00, revision 0

[   43.148853] piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: Using register 0x2e for SMBus port selection

[   46.492478] wmi: Mapper loaded

[   46.496177] acpi_cpufreq: overriding BIOS provided _PSD data

[   47.838683] sp5100_tco: SP5100/SB800 TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v0.05

[   47.838757] sp5100_tco: PCI Vendor ID: 0x1022, Device ID: 0x790b, Revision ID: 0x61

[   47.838761] sp5100_tco: I/O address 0x0cd6 already in use

[   50.066637] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

[   59.074129] [drm] Initialized

[   60.883226] asus_wmi: ASUS WMI generic driver loaded

[   60.883756] asus_wmi: Initialization: 0x0

[   60.883786] asus_wmi: BIOS WMI version: 0.9

[   60.883905] asus_wmi: SFUN value: 0x0

[   60.884278] input: Eee PC WMI hotkeys as /devices/platform/eeepc-wmi/input/input9

[   60.884466] asus_wmi: Number of fans: 1

[   75.381262] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: NVIDIA GF114 (0ce000a1)

[   75.386639] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x21

[   75.386639] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

[   75.386640] ath: Country alpha2 being used: AU

[   75.386640] ath: Regpair used: 0x21

[   75.387017] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[   75.387224] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9485 Rev:1 mem=0xffffa415c5180000, irq=24

[   75.534256] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: bios: version 70.24.21.00.02

[   75.557297] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: fb: 1024 MiB GDDR5

[   75.625738] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 16440322 kiB

[   75.625738] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB

[   75.625739] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[   75.625741] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[   75.625752] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: VRAM: 1024 MiB

[   75.625753] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: GART: 1048576 MiB

[   75.625754] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: TMDS table version 2.0

[   75.625755] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: DCB version 4.0

[   75.625756] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 00: 02000300 00000000

[   75.625757] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 01: 01000302 00020030

[   75.625757] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 02: 04011380 00000000

[   75.625758] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 03: 08011382 00020030

[   75.625759] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 04: 02022362 00020010

[   75.625759] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: DCB conn 00: 00001030

[   75.625760] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: DCB conn 01: 00010130

[   75.625761] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: DCB conn 02: 00002261

[   75.630505] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[   75.630505] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[   75.715760] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: MM: using COPY0 for buffer copies

[   75.899758] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: DRM: allocated 1680x1050 fb: 0x60000, bo ffff8c153875bc00

[   75.899848] fbcon: nouveaufb (fb0) is primary device

[   76.029396] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 210x65

[   76.040027] nouveau 0000:09:00.0: fb0: nouveaufb frame buffer device

[   76.043697] [drm] Initialized nouveau 1.3.1 20120801 for 0000:09:00.0 on minor 0

[   82.010784] warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 

[   82.010786] 1.

[   82.010787] 23.

[   91.625925] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   91.916048] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: link down

[   91.916053] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: link down

[   91.916141] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   91.918849] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   91.933500] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   91.958624] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   93.552564] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   96.785611] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: link up

[   96.785625] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[  141.737812] EXT4-fs (sde2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[  141.794987] EXT4-fs (sde3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[  141.824695] EXT4-fs (sde5): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

[  141.838227] EXT4-fs (sde5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[  141.895770] EXT4-fs (sde6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[  149.885564] aufs test_add:292:mount[4967]: uid/gid/perm /livemnt/mntextra/042-freshbases.srm 1189211/1049089/0755, 0/0/01777

```

PS Meine Root Partition ist sde3. Meine home ist sde5. Einen fsck.ext4 -f /dev/sde3 fsck.ext4 -f /dev/sde5 habe ich mit Kaspersky durchgefuhrt.

----------

## s|mon

Hallo flammenflitzer,

zwei Punkte die ich als erstes untersuchen würde (wenn ich hier nichts überlesen habe).

1. Wenn du ohne X-server bootest (ob gentoo oder live-cd) läuft das System soweit und vor allem stabil auf der Console?

[edit] habe gerade den Punkt oben gelesen das der Reboot auch auf der Console passiert: 

Nachdem du openrc nutzt kannst du mit dem Interactive-Mode (falls es den noch gibt) eingrenzen bei welchem Schritt der Reboot passiert?

2. Wenn der reboot auftritt, wie genau: fährt das System runter oder ist es wie der Reset Knopf - sieht man noch eine Kernel Panik (wenn ja hilft evtl. das Debugging derselben - habe ich noch nicht selbst gemacht)

Iirc kann das auch eingestellt werden das er nicht sofort rebootet (bei einer Kernel Panik) sonder den output noch anzeigt? 

Tritt das auch auf wenn du X nicht automatisch startest (siehe 1) sondern dann auch genau wenn X-Startet?

----------

## flammenflitzer

openrc habe ich nicht explizit genutzt. Das ist nur das init System der Kaspersky Live CD, die als einziges Linux System mit meiner Hardware klarkommt. Alle anderen Live CD/DVD rebooten von allein, auch mein Gentoo System. (bei letzterem habe ich den grafischen LogIn deaktiviert.) Das System hängt auch nicht. Kein Kernel Panic. Einzige Fehlermeldung, die man bei Gentoo sieht ist die: AHCI Controller unavailable. Ich bin nicht dahinter gekommen, was die Kaspersky CD anders macht, als alle anderen. Ich habe auch schon kernel-4* ausprobiert.

PS: Ich hatte ja die Hoffnung, das jemand ein ähnliches Board hat, welches funktioniert.

----------

## mike155

Die Ausgabe von dmesg ist sehr unübersichtlich, weil Du so viele Laufwerke hast.

Ich würde mein System vereinfachen. 

Alle mounts aus "/etc/fstab" und ggf. "/etc/crypttab" entfernen, bis auf "/" - und "/usr" und "/var", falls die auf separaten Partitionen liegen

System runterfahren

Alle Festplatten, CD-ROMs usw. physikalisch entfernen - bis auf die Festplatte, auf der "/", "/usr" und "/var" liegen: Stromkabel und SATA/SCSI-Kabel ziehen

System starten und prüfen, ob es jetzt geht.

Wenn es geht: Festplatten einzeln der Reihe nach wieder anschließen, bis der Fehler wieder auftritt

Wenn es nicht geht: System in dem Zustand belassen und weiter nach Fehler suchen. Die Festplatten würde ich erst dann wieder einbauen, wenn der Fehler gefunden und behoben ist.Bitte poste dann, wenn nur noch eine Festplatte eingebaut ist, noch mal die Ausgabe von dmesg nach dem Booten von Gentoo Linux. Sie wird dann bestimmt deutlich einfacher.Last edited by mike155 on Mon Jul 27, 2020 7:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Die Ausgabe von dmesg ist sehr unübersichtlich, weil Du so viele Laufwerke hast.
> 
> 

 

da fällt mir folgendes ein. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das manche boards ein limit haben, was die gleichzeitige Verwendung der Sata Ports betrifft. (Angeblich soll diese Limitierung im Handbuch des Mainboards aufgeführt sein

Wenn dann zu viele angeschlossen sind spinnt das system.

Eventuell sollte man auch mal ausprobieren ist nur die Sata Ports verwenden, welche von AMD eigenen controller verwaltet werden (im lspci als [AMD] FHC SATA Controller bezeichnet)

Bei meinem x570 Board (MSI MPG x570 Gaming Plus,  MS-7C37) sieht die Ausgabe von lspci bezüglich SATA (lspci | grep SATA) so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> -> lspci | grep SATA
> 
> 26:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 2b:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)
> ...

 

Zum prüfen an welchen Controller ein SATA Device angeschlossen ist muss man erstmal herausfinden mit welcher Bezeichnung (ata<number>) das Device (bzw. der port an dem device hängt) vom kernel erkannt wird.

z.b. ich habe neben einer NVME noch eine SATA SSD im System. Und diese wird als ata8 erkannt.

Dann eine suche nach einem dateiname/verzeichnisnamen in /sys nach der bezeichnung ergibt folgendes

 *Quote:*   

> -> find /sys -iname "ata8"
> 
> /sys/class/ata_port/ata8
> 
> /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.2/0000:20:00.0/0000:21:0a.0/0000:2c:00.0/ata8
> ...

 

Der Verzeichnisname vor ataX unter /sys/devices/pciXXXX gibt die pci id des Devices für den port an.

Bei mir ist das 2c:00.0 und laut der lspci ausgabe gerhört dieser Port zu einem der [AMD] FCH SATA Controller

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe jetzt die PCIe Karte, an der nur das DVD Laufwerk angeschlossen war, entfernt. Ich konnte Gentoo mit Fehlern bis zum LogIn Terminal booten. Dann habe ich zum ersten Mal Genkernel installiert. Damit komme ich fehlerfrei zum LogIn Terminal und kann auch über die Konsole arbeiten. X11 kann ich nicht starten. Das Nvidia Treiber Modul kann ich mit Genkernel nicht laden. Ich habe mit Xorg -configure eine neue xorg.conf erstellt. Allerdings funktioniert die nicht. (Mit eselect ist opengl auf X11 umgestellt.)

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

        #Option     "DualHead"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nv"

   BusID       "PCI:8:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Xorg.0.log

```
[  1652.196] 

X.Org X Server 1.20.8

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  1652.207] Build Operating System: Linux 5.5.8-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[  1652.211] Current Operating System: Linux flammenflitzer 5.7.8-gentoo-x86_64 #1 SMP Tue Jul 28 11:42:15 CEST 2020 x86_64

[  1652.211] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.7.8-gentoo-x86_64 root=UUID=bbaf9717-6012-ce01-b08f-93176012ce01 ro init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd fsck.mode=force fsck.repair=yes

[  1652.219] Build Date: 25 June 2020  05:19:11PM

[  1652.223]  

[  1652.227] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0

[  1652.234]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  1652.234] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1652.248] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul 28 12:35:50 2020

[  1652.251] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1652.254] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1652.254] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[  1652.254] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[  1652.254] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[  1652.254] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  1652.254] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using the first device section listed.

[  1652.254] (**) |   |-->Device "Intel Graphics"

[  1652.254] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[  1652.254] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  1652.254] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  1652.254] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[  1652.255] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[  1652.255] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  1652.255]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1652.255] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  1652.255]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1652.255] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  1652.255]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1652.255] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[  1652.255]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1652.255]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[  1652.255] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[  1652.255]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1652.255]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[  1652.255] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[  1652.255] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  1652.255] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  1652.255] (II) Loader magic: 0x55e4f0644d00

[  1652.255] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  1652.255]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  1652.255]    X.Org Video Driver: 24.1

[  1652.255]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[  1652.255]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[  1652.255] (++) using VT number 1

[  1652.256] (II) systemd-logind: took control of session /org/freedesktop/login1/session/_31

[  1652.257] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[  1652.257] (II) systemd-logind: got fd for /dev/dri/card0 226:0 fd 10 paused 0

[  1652.259] (--) PCI:*(8@0:0:0) 10de:1200:3842:1561 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfa000000/33554432, 0xe0000000/134217728, 0xe8000000/67108864, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  1652.259] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  1652.259] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  1652.284] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1652.284]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0

[  1652.284]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[  1652.284] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[  1652.284] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel

[  1652.284] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1652.284] (EE) No drivers available.

[  1652.284] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[  1652.284] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[  1652.284] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  1652.284] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  1652.284] (EE) 

[  1652.293] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

Ich weiß nicht, warum das steht

```
Device "Intel Graphics"
```

Vielleicht noch ein Überbleibsel von meinem alten Intel Prozessor.

----------

## s|mon

Na immerhin schonmal kein Neustart - Keine direkte Antwort aber Hinweise:

1. Hast du schon versucht den X-server ohne config zu starten (verschieben): kommt dann auch der Intel eintrag, oder nimmt er evtl eine andere config (startest du direkt)?

2. log level vom x server höher stellen: -logverbose 6 

3. eselect opengl gibt es bei mir gar nicht mehr (auch als ich noch Nvidia hatte - wird wohl atkuell durch  durch libglvnd gehandhabt) - ist das Absicht oder einfach nur eine ältere Installation?

----------

## Josef.95

Beachte bitte das Genkernel wahrscheinlich auch den nouveau Treiber mit bereitstellt, und dieser per default auch geladen wird,

dieser beißt sich dann aber wahrscheinlich mit dem nv und auch nvidia Treiber. Schau dazu zb auch im dmesg

und in der lspci -k Ausgabe (da ist mit aufgelistet welcher Treiber verfügbar und geladen ist).

Vorschlag: Setze den nouveau Kernel-Treiber auf die Blacklist, wenn du den nv oder nvidia Treiber nutzen möchtest -- siehe zb auch im https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1112390.html

----------

## flammenflitzer

Funktioniert fast alles. Leider lässt sich der ntfs3g Treiber mit Genkernel nicht laden.

----------

## s|mon

Darf man fragen woran es lag? 

Hast du den anderen Sata Controller auch wieder am laufen (war dieser der Grund für den Neustart?)

Bei Genkernel kenne ich mich nicht aus da nie benutzt - aber da kann man doch auch eine eigene Konfiguration nutzen, bzw. was fehlt ntfs-3g (fuse support hätte ich bei genkernel auch als Modul erwartet).

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen System dann.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Es lag wohl an dem PCIe SATA Controller. Den hatte ich  schon am letzen Board. Nur für die DVD. Ich habe leider nicht herausbekommen, wie die Kaspersky Linux CD das Problem gelöst hat. Bei Windows 10 gab es auch ein Problem mit dem Controller. Da wurde das DVD Laufwerk nicht angezeigt. Das konnte ich lösen, indem ich den Windows Treiber manuell gelöscht und durch den aktuellsten Herstellertreiber ersetzt habe. Ich denke, das ich  irgendwann noch nach einer Lösung suchen werde. Vielleicht kann man den Treiber für den PCIe Controller nach dem Treiber der internen SATA Ports laden?

Ich bedanke mich bei allen für die Hilfe!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die Kaspersky Linux CD keinen Treiber für den PCIe SATA Controller mitliefert.

----------

